# |†|أين إيمانكم؟!|†|



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

|†||†|فتقدموا وأيقظوه قائلين يا معلم يا معلم إننا نهلك. فقام وانتهر الريح وتموج الماء فانتهيا وصار هدوء. ثم قال لهم أين إيمانكم؟(لو 8: 24 ،25)|†||†|

"أين إيمانكم؟: قالها الرب لتلاميذه المضطربين. وكانت كلماته مميزة أفكار القلب ونياته؛ فاحصة كاشفة عن عدم إيمان دفين. ولم يسجل الكتاب جواباً من التلاميذ. كانوا حيارى وكانوا خجلين، لأنه أي عذر لمؤمن لا يثق في الرب عند الأزمات؟ وكيف يبرر رجل مؤمن عدم التمسك بإيمانه عند اشتداد العاصفة؟

لقد كانت في صرختهم رنة يأس تحت الشعور بالخطر. لقد نسوا إمكانيات الرب الموجود في وسطهم؛ ولو عمل الإيمان في قلوبهم لتشبثوا باسمه ووثقوا في محبته واستندوا على حكمته وآمنوا بقوته. لكن خوفهم كشف ضعف إيمانهم فصرخوا "يا معلم يا معلم إننا نهلك!".

وماذا نحن فاعلون وسط الأنواء التي تهددنا؛ ونحن نعمل عمل الرب؟ إن رياح التعاليم الفاسدة وأمواج الروح العالمية، وروح التعصب الطائفي، تريد كلها أن تحطم بنيان الجماعة التي تتماسك معاً للشهادة للرب. هل نثق بالرب في هدوء ويشدنا الإيمان معاً؟ أم أننا خائرون وخائفون؟ هل أخذتنا رعدة فصرنا نصرخ "يا معلم يا معلم إننا نهلك" في حين أنه قال لنا بأن لن يهلك منكم أحد؟ هل نصرخ: "يا معلم يا معلم الأساسات تتزعزع"، في حين أنه قال لنا إن "أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها؟". 
يا لنا من تلاميذ حيارى مُثقلين، لمعلم راسخ الخطوة لا يخون. ليت كلماته التي قالها لتلاميذه قديماً تدخل إلى دواخلنا "أين إيمانكم؟" و"كيف لا إيمان لكم" (مر 4: 40 ). هل سفينتنا الصغيرة والرب في وسطها يمكن أن تغرق بهجمات الشر والأعداء؟ هل نؤمن أن الرب في وسطها فلن تتزعزع؟ أم نفزع قائلين: "يا معلم إننا نهلك"؟ 
إن هذه الحادثة تتحدانا، وفي نفس الوقت تعزينا. إننا أحياناً نرى ريحاً جارفة تهز كيان الجماعة، وسموماً خبيثة ينفثها العدو بين البعض، وبوادر خراب روحي تلوح في الجو، ويبدو كأن الرب صامت لا يتحرك ولا يقول كلمة ذات سلطان آمر لكي تهدأ الأمور، فلنتشجع وليكن لنا إيمان واثق في وسط النوء أو في الصحو. لنثق أن الرب معنا سيداً للموقف مهما كانت هجمات العدو.


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا يا انطون شكرا جدا ليك على تعبك

ربنا يباركك

ثقتنا فى ربنا كفاية عندنا سقوطنا فى المذلة والضيق والخطية بايماننا نثق انه ينجينا من وقعنا فى الخطأ
بالتوبة *


----------



## antoon refaat (1 يناير 2006)

الف شكر يا جومانه بعد غيابك الطويل عليا


----------



## antoon refaat (1 يناير 2006)

ياريت يا جومانه تشوفي الرسايل الخاصه اوكي


----------

